# A Delicious Recipe - Please Try!



## sabriel (May 27, 2002)

Hi all,Just wanted to share this recipe with you all. I invented it myself, and would really like to hear from anyone who tries it, what they think. I asked Heather her opinion and below is her reply so it should be pretty safe for just about everyone to eat.


> quote: Hi there - Thanks for emailing me the recipe. It looks delicious and should certainly be safe for IBS. It's high soluble fiber, low fat, and doesn't use any trigger foods. Please feel free to post it here for others to enjoy!Best,Heather


So here it is:APPLE AND LEMON MUFFINSIngredients:2 Cups Plain Flour3 Teaspoons Baking Powder1/2 Cup Sugar2 Egg WhitesGrated Rind of One LemonJuice of One Lemon (or two tablespoons)1 Tablespoon Canola Oil2 Cups Chopped Pie Apple (1 x 450 gram can)1/4 Cup WaterMethodreheat oven to 190 degrees Celsius (375 F). Sift the flour into a large bowl and add the sugar. In another bowl whisk together the egg whites, lemon rind, lemon juice, oil and apple. Add the wet ingredients to the dry and mix well, but don't over beat as this will make the muffins tough. Add a little water as necessary to form a soft batter. Spoon mixture into greased muffin cups. Bake until golden brown, 25 - 30 minutes. Cool on a wire rack. Makes 12. Freezes well.Cheers, and please let me know if you like it (or not as the case may be!)Oops, almost forgot to say that for the purposes of this recipe 1 Cup is the Australian standard cup of 250 milliletres. Also, the 'Pie Apple' is just a can of apple chunks with a little added sugar, no liquid, in case again there is a difference in what is available in the U.S and elsewhere!


----------



## DonnaV (Aug 10, 2002)

Yummy!







I am definately going to get the ingredients tomorrow and try this receipe. Thankyou, I am always looking for things to make that I can enjoy without having to worry whether it is safe to eat or not. I will let you know how they come out and how I react to them. thanks again!


----------



## DonnaV (Aug 10, 2002)

YES! I recommend the receipe. I made them today and the whole family are enjoying them. thanks!


----------



## sabriel (May 27, 2002)

Hi Donna,Glad to hear that you liked the muffins.I think they are my favourite!Even my mother likes them, and so far she has not been keen on most of my low fat IBS friendly recipes!Hope a few other people out there will try them too. I have added the recipe to my website as well. If you are interested you can get to my website from the link in my signature file.


----------



## Trixyinaz (Oct 28, 2002)

What is Pie Apple? Sounds yummy!Edited to say: *NEVERMIND* - I really should finish reading before I post and ask questions...heheh


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

SABRIEL:Will egg replacer work OK do you know instead of the 2 egg whites? Some people like me







gotta sterr around them eggs...just wondering if anyone knows...sometimes ER is OK in some recipes sometimes not...and I am alwatys looking for new breakfast junk food...er, health food







MNL


----------



## sabriel (May 27, 2002)

Hi Mike,Good question. Unfortunately, I don't really have an answer for you! Gonna sound dumb, but what is 'egg replacer'? (ie, What is it made from?)Basically, the egg whites are used to 'bind' the recipe, that is hold it all together during cooking. As long as 'egg replacer' can do that I think it would work.Probably the only real way to know is to try it. Obviously if it turns out bad then you can't use a substitute. That is mostly how I do my cooking! I had to try this recipe 3 times before I got it right. First couple of tries were still edible, but only just! (just as well it does not use any expensive ingredients!)







You could possibly leave out the egg whites too, (use more canola oil & water?), Heathers Peppermint Fudge cake does not use any and I can personally attest to it's deliciousness! Maybe you could ask Heather what she thinks?Let me know if you decide to try it with the egg replacer anyway, it will be handy for future reference if I know whether or not it works ok.Cheers.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Thanks Sabriel/ This sounds like a question for "JAN-LEAP RD".MNL


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Mike,The egg substitute in Dr. Brostoff's book works fine for me. For each egg use 2 tbsp water, 1 tbsp oil, and 1/2 tsp baking powder. Stir well and watch it fizz.







I've used it in muffins and quickbreads and it works fine.


----------



## sabriel (May 27, 2002)

Thanks Julia,I will put that info in my recipe folder for future reference. It is handy to know what does and does not work as a substitute in recipes.I have lots of info I have collected from various sources now. It is surprising too how the same item can be known as different names in different countries. For example we Aussies say 'Plain Flour' but in the U.S. it is 'All purpose flour'.Do let me know if you decide to try the Apple & Lemon muffins, I really would like to know what others think of them and whether or not they were successful if any substitutions were used.Cheers.


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Sabriel,I can't have fruit. I'm fructose sensitive







I'm thinking of trying lemon poppyseed muffins, I wouldn't think lemon zest has any fructose, would you?


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Julia...Gracias...sorry so slow to respond but been unable to use my PC for 2 days...badi virus did bad things, was very hard to restore the machine to functaional status. Took two of us almost 2 full days to finally sort it out.But here I'm is....







MNL


----------



## sabriel (May 27, 2002)

Hi again all,Julia, I don't think lemon zest has any fructose, I am not sure, but I think fructose comes from the 'flesh' of the fruit doesn't it? I believe the juice may contain some too, though I don't know about lemons. They are usually quite sour/bitter so I think there would either be none or only a bit. Anyone else know? Hmm, I will see what I can find on the net anyway. The lemon juice could be substuted with water, the zest/rind would probably be enough to give the muffins a lemon flavour. You may also need to use a little more liquid if you leave out the apple.Mike, forgot to ask too, are you not able to even have the white of the egg? I thought it was mostly the yolk that causes problems and that is why the recipe uses only the egg white.Anyway, do let me know if you decide to try it with egg replacer or the subsitute that Julia suggested.Cheers


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Mike,Sorry about your virus!







Glad you were only down for 2 days.







The key to safe net use is paranoia, paranoia, paranoia. Never, ever download a file or open an attachment unless you are absolutely sure it's safe, you know the person who sent it intimately and completely trust them...Or it's at work and they have techies who'll come fix it for you


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Sabriel,Thanks, that's what I thought too. I found a recipe for lemon poppyseed muffins that has only lemon zest and no juice, I might try that if I ever find the time.


----------



## Jan LEAP RD (May 19, 2002)

Hi All,Haven't tried the recipe yet (I don't think I've even been to a grocery store for 3 weeks!! I have had my hubby stop on his way home and pick up 'essentials.' See, Mike, I DO like my mountainside. --And now have a freezer with a lot of frozen veggies, elk, venison, and hope to get 2 more elk in December.)As to the "NO EGG" comments, here's a site that lists a lot of great substitutes for eggs in recipes. (It's copyrighted, so I won't repost it here.) http://www.specialdiets.org/eggs.htm


> quote: I can't have fruit. I'm fructose sensitive I'm thinking of trying lemon poppyseed muffins, I wouldn't think lemon zest has any fructose, would you?


I wouldn't think they would have enough fructose to matter, but that said, I have a question.Has anybody found a good website that lists HOW MUCH fructose is in different foods? http://www.nal.usda.gov/fnic/foodcomp/Data/Other/herr48.pdf I have this link, which is supposed to be 'good' but I've never been able to download it. (Adobe doesn't want to work on my laptop, and I haven't figured out why. . .)Hope you're all not having post-Thanksgiving regrets!


----------



## sabriel (May 27, 2002)

Hi Jan,Thanks for the document link, I tried it and it is brilliant! Gives a fabulous list of all kinds of foods and their sugar contents, specially fruits. According to it Lemon has less than one gram of fructose in either the whole fruit or the juice.I know what you mean about trying to find a website with decent information about fructose content of foods. If there is one out there, I have not been able to find it either. All I could find was a bunch of websites that gave brief descriptions of what fructose is and that was about it.Thanks again, I love useful links like the egg substitutes one and the fructose document one. I will add them to my favourites for future reference!Cheers.


----------

